# Any upcoming cons in the southeast Texas area?



## Ombre (Mar 2, 2008)

I've never been to one, and I'm kinda interested. ^^; Particularly in the Houston/Beaumont area.

I saw about Furry Fiesta already, but that not only passed already, it's kiiiiinda far. *giggles*


----------

